# wood lathe question



## bucko (Dec 10, 2010)

I was given an old lathe .The lable reads - Walker Turner Company Inc.,The Driver Line. Does this company still exist or can I still get accessories for it?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Ken, Walker Turner was bought out by Rockwell/Delta many years ago. There are still places you can get parts, mostly from antique tool restorers. It surly depends on which parts you are in need of. Sometimes it is easier to make the required parts, but again that depends on what you need. Robbie


----------



## bucko (Dec 10, 2010)

robersonjr said:


> Ken, Walker Turner was bought out by Rockwell/Delta many years ago. There are still places you can get parts, mostly from antique tool restorers. It surly depends on which parts you are in need of. Sometimes it is easier to make the required parts, but again that depends on what you need. Robbie


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bucko said:


> I was given an old lathe .The lable reads - Walker Turner Company Inc.,The Driver Line. Does this company still exist or can I still get accessories for it?



Hi ken,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ken and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe. 

Try eReplacementParts.com : Power Tool Parts and Tool Repair, they may be able to help.


----------

